# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Replacing a toilet pan collar seal

## David.Elliott

It appears I need to remove the pan to replace this seal? My pan waste goes into the floor. 
We have put men on the moon, surely someone has come up with a product that negates removal of the pan...? 
Last time I did this I did actually replace the pan et al. 
If this is actually the case it will mean that SWMBO will want a new pan and cistern installed at the same time!
I'd rather just fix the seal....HELP!

----------


## cyclic

> It appears I need to remove the pan to replace this seal? My pan waste goes into the floor. 
> We have put men on the moon, surely someone has come up with a product that negates removal of the pan...? 
> Last time I did this I did actually replace the pan et al. 
> If this is actually the case it will mean that SWMBO will want a new pan and cistern installed at the same time!
> I'd rather just fix the seal....HELP!

  More importantly, why do you need to redo the seal, is there water on it, or are you getting smell up through it ?

----------


## plum

Good point Cyclic, if it's a water leak, probably the flush cone.

----------


## cyclic

> Good point Cyclic, if it's a water leak, probably the flush cone.

  Yes Plum that's the reason for my question. 
 David is looking for an excuse not to remove the pan so we may be able to give him one and if I stiched everyone up who thought they needed to replace the pan collar rubber, I would have retired 10 years earlier.

----------

